# Video: Querkraftfrei Audi A5 Featured on YouTube by Autobild



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just a few minutes ago we published a feature about the * Querkraftfrei Audi A5 prototype.* German car magazine Autobild recently had a chance to drive and test the car and have published a webisode on the car and its technology over on YouTube. Watch it and you'll see how the car works, including the net effect on liquid (orange juice) in a glass held in the cupholder. Thank-you Adam (of * quattroholic *) for the tip.


----------

